# Hope to ES soon ...questions ?????



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey girls, this is the first time i have posted on this thread but have been a member for over a year. I am currently 32 weeks preg and hubby and i have been talking about round 2 and i have always wanted to egg share... ok my questions ....

How long does the process take, ie from initial consultation to treatment starting how long is the process generally?? ... as for which clinic we would be hoping for the lister as we have a cons near us that im sure would satellite us to the lister for collection and transfer ....

Also, iver read that having ICSI will cost as do the meds ... i thought as the donor these would be paid for not by us ??

Sorry if they seam strange questions but ive tried to call the clinic and chesk out the website but not having much luck so thought i would turn to you guys .. my long term cyber friends !!!!!!

Love and hugs daisy xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

erm tx no 2 already when you pg    i understand how you feel  

im at the lister

you dont pay for drugs,scans.you pay for hfea fee,freezing,blasts and icsi if needed.also you dh bloods ansd sa.


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

I know its crazy isnt it, thinking of a second even before the first has come along !!!!!!  

Thanks for clearing up the payment of drugs and at least it will be less for us as hubby hasnt got any sperm ( frozen 17 years ago -testicular cancer ) ....

How long did it take you from first consultation to treatment if you dont mind my asking ?

daisy xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

about 3 months ish.they have todo a hiv test and usually the second 12wks after.


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info wishing xxx


----------

